# HOw to eliminate animal burroed under porch



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd set a live trap with a can of cat food and see what I caught.
With that little info it could be a rat, ground hog, Possum, ground hog, Ect.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

What kind of trap? Is there one that will go on top of the hole?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You can use some sort of rat traps or even there are a lot of DIY techniques that are available for helping you to better understand the things to happen. To know more, you can also search on Google whether there are some ways that you may use.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Your local animal control has live traps to loan to residents to capture invaders.

just return the trap with critter and they dispose of it.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I hair triggered my traps so they get set the same every time.


----------

